# New Website vs Old Website (C&C PLZ)



## DGMPhotography (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys:

So I've had the same website for the past 3 years and while not a bad thing, I think it's time for a change. My original had a lot of positive feedback and I was happy with it, but I've matured since then and wanted something a bit sleeker and immersive.

I just got interviewed by NBC12 about a photography scam that's going around and they said they would give me a shout out and show off my website, so I want something that looks good when the traffic picks up. The TV spot should air in the next few weeks so I have a little bit of time.

Would love some thoughts/feedback.

Old website: www.daryllmorgan.com
New website: daryllmorganphoto

The new one features some new content that I think will force me to be more active, and to drive more traffic .

And yes, once finished, I will transfer the domain name to the new one and get rid of the silly Wix logo and banner. And I know there are some formatting issues with the blog post... still working on that. 


Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope you plan on migrating the Wix 'site to your domain soon.  IMO, many, many orders of magnitude better than your old.  The quality of the imagery is such that I would not have thought it by the same person; not to say that I think everyone is a masterpiece, but the overall quality level has gone up drastically.  The layout and flow is good, but your pricing makes NO sense.  Why is an 8x12 matte $15.99 and a glossy (does anyone order glossy any more?) $25.99?  HOW can you offer any sort of frame for $15.99, let alone at the same price point for a 24x36 as for an 8x12????


----------



## TomOScott (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, the new site is much, much better. Some things I noticed, just looking very quickly:
1) I would stay away from centered text. Depending on the device, you can end up with very awkward "orphans". It just looks a lot better left aligned.
2) I noticed that some pictures opened up to a larger image and others didn't. You should make that consistent.
3) I don't like that background at all -- that's the sort of thing people did 15 years ago.
4) I agree with tirediron about the pricing. You can't sell a 24" x 36" frame for $16, unless it's total crap.
5) Your about page is kind of saying, "I'm totally new at this, but please give me a try." Get rid of stuff like "my name is. . ." and "I hope you'll agree." If they do agree, they'll contact you; if they don't they won't. Don't advertise up front that you've only been a photographer for 2 years.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it's been four years now!

Thanks for the feedback, y'all. 

You're right John, the pricing is the one thing I haven't finished! Haha, thanks for the reminder. Those were just rough estimates. I have to look up what it would actually cost (and would appreciate any suggestions!) 

Tom, could you tell me which photos specifically don't open up? I thought I had fixed that for all of them, but I may have missed some. As for the centered text, I have a mobile version of the site set up, and on the devices I've used (Blackberry and iPhone, it's turned out okay - haven't tried android yet), and it looks pretty good. For the background, what would you suggest? I like it, personally, but I'm open to ideas, and I'll take a look at my about me. I haven't updated that in about a year, so it's probably time to do so. 

Thanks!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 9, 2015)

Okay, I fixed the images that wouldn't expand (apparently, I just forgot half of the fashion/portraits page), and I updated the prices based on frames on Amazon, and print prices from my local camera shop. Also edited my about me.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 9, 2015)

Changed the background... and... there's a fun hidden game within. See if you can find it!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> Okay, I fixed the images that wouldn't expand (apparently, I just forgot half of the fashion/portraits page), and I updated the prices based on frames on Amazon, and print prices from my local camera shop. Also edited my about me.


 Much improved.  Just as an aside, I'm not sure that frames are something you really want to be into, unless they're a zero-cost inventory item.  Most people who are purchasing fine art images these days seem to be going for gallery/float wraps, and when they do want traditional frames, they're looking for ones which will compliement the decor of the room in which the image will be displayed.  Perhaps a better option would be to team up with a local framing shop and offer a reciprocal linking and credit program; "DGM Photography recommends XYZ Framing.  Get 10% off  your framing order when you bring in your DGM Photography receipt" and he/she/they do the same for you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 9, 2015)

Get some pro resources on pricing instead of doing what you're doing, try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA.

The more the quality of your photos continues to improve then you can charge in the price range of the going rate in your area. Your photos have to be really good so people will want to pay the going rate for good work from a good photographer. You seem to be learning but there's still room for improvement, it takes time and work (practice) - if you want to be a good professional photographer get on sites like those above or take courses and learn what to do.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 10, 2015)

tirediron said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I fixed the images that wouldn't expand (apparently, I just forgot half of the fashion/portraits page), and I updated the prices based on frames on Amazon, and print prices from my local camera shop. Also edited my about me.
> ...



That's a cool idea. I will look into that. 

I didn't consider the "matching the room" aspect, I was only thinking of the frame matching the photo. As for cost, I would cover the cost with my price, so it wouldn't really cost me anything to hold onto them as inventory. 

Either way, I still want to try your idea.

Otherwise, though, I think my pricing is pretty good. I'm charging about $5 more than my local camera shop would charge me. So on every print I'm making a $5 profit. Not a ton, but it's supplemental, and the idea of having my photos on a wall sounds good


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 10, 2015)

Also, would love some website feedback from some other people if possible!


----------

